# Hard drive failure?

## shamu112

Is this log from dmesg an indication that my hard drive is failing?  It's practically brand new.

```

hdb: Maxtor 6L250R0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: max request size: 512KiB

hdb: 490234752 sectors (251000 MB) w/16384KiB Cache, CHS=30515/255/63, UDMA(133)

hdb: cache flushes supported

 hdb: unknown partition table

hdb: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=436007800, high=25, low=16577400, sector=436007456

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 436007456

hdb: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=436007800, high=25, low=16577400, sector=436007464

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 436007464

hdb: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=436007800, high=25, low=16577400, sector=436007472

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 436007472

hdb: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=436007800, high=25, low=16577400, sector=436007480

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 436007480

hdb: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=436007800, high=25, low=16577400, sector=436007488

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 436007488

hdb: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x61

hdb: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=436007800, high=25, low=16577400, sector=436007496

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 436007496

hdb: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=436007800, high=25, low=16577400, sector=436007504

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 436007504

hdb: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x61

hdb: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=436007800, high=25, low=16577400, sector=436007512

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 436007512

hdb: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=436007800, high=25, low=16577400, sector=436007520

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 436007520

hdb: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=436007800, high=25, low=16577400, sector=436007528

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 436007528

```

----------

## agent_jdh

It looks like it.  I'd download Maxtor's diagnostic utils from their website, and run it (should be able to d/l a floppy or cd image that you can boot from).

It's not unusual for drives to die fairly young, if there's a manufacturing defect or it's been mishandled during shipping or installation (although modern drives are quite robust).

----------

## rockfly12

looks like its failing to me.  I saw the same messages before my cdrom drive failed.  I suggest going to the maxtor website and downloading a utility to test the hard drive with.

----------

## agent_jdh

 *rockfly12 wrote:*   

> looks like its failing to me.  I saw the same messages before my cdrom drive failed.  I suggest going to the maxtor website and downloading a utility to test the hard drive with.

 

Heh.

----------

## shamu112

Damn.  I was hoping it was just a glich.  :? 

I'll checkout the maxtor site.  Thanks!

----------

## agent_jdh

If it's a new drive, at least it should be covered under warranty and you could get a replacement.

----------

## scoon

I have also gotten that err msg 3 other times: 

1. A bad IDE cable

2. A failing power supply

3. I got it with a ck patch, a long, long time ago.

You should, definatly test the drive using the maxtor tool and also check in to smart utils.  Try and replace the ide cable, unless you already have.  Are you running something other than a main-line kernel ?  If so, try a main-line kernel.  If all else fails, replace it.

-scoon

----------

## shamu112

Running gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r9.  Ran the Maxtor Diagnostic overnight and it failed giving me a code to use with the RMA process.

The power supply is brand new, as I was having issues with the previous one.  I don't believe the PSU is related though, cause the drive ran fine for several weeks with the new PSU.

I may try another IDE cable with the diag, but this is a brand new mboard so I don't expect the cable to be an issue.

Thanks for all your help guys!   :Smile: 

----------

## widan

 *shamu112 wrote:*   

> Is this log from dmesg an indication that my hard drive is failing?  It's practically brand new.

 

Probably. Age means nothing. I had a disk that died after 2 weeks.

 *shamu112 wrote:*   

> I may try another IDE cable with the diag, but this is a brand new mboard so I don't expect the cable to be an issue.

 

Bad cables usually give "BadCRC" errors, not "UncorrectableError". Also if it failed the diagnostic, it's not the cable (AFAIK the Maxtor diagnostic software basically runs a SMART self test, which is done entirely on the disk - there is no interaction with the host computer except to start the test and retrieve the results, so the cable won't matter).

----------

## scoon

 *widan wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *shamu112 wrote:*   I may try another IDE cable with the diag, but this is a brand new mboard so I don't expect the cable to be an issue. 
> 
> Bad cables usually give "BadCRC" errors, not "UncorrectableError". Also if it failed the diagnostic, it's not the cable (AFAIK the Maxtor diagnostic software basically runs a SMART self test, which is done entirely on the disk - there is no interaction with the host computer except to start the test and retrieve the results, so the cable won't matter).

 

Usually, but not always.  I have seen both errors give with a bad IDE cables.

-scoon

----------

